# Bear Hunter TD (Takedown)



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Just got this from EBay. 62#

Can't find a manual, so have some questions:

Is a manual available? where?

How tight do I tighten the limbs? Is there a torque specification?

What are the holes drilled along the side of the riser for?

Are additional limb sets readily available? Does it take a standard sort of limb? From where? If not, could an ILF limb set be adapted? 

The hole off the front is for a stabilizer right? If I put one on it should counterbalance the Selway quiver and arrows?

Would it be okay to store it assembled (unstrung) on a horizontal rack?

What would be the best book to get on using this?

Anyone have a spiffy tool suggestion for a 3/16 in. hex wrench for it?

Thanks!

William


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Not sure about the manual.

Just make the limb bolts snug. That's what I've always heard.

Holes on the side are for a quiver or a bowfishing reel.

Other limbs are available. Bear makes limbs for that bow. You can get them at 3riversarchery.com I think.

Front bushing is for a stabalizer. Never heard of it being used as a counter balance. 

Should just be able to get a pocket sized wrench for it. Martin and Allen sell tuning kits that may have that size in the wrench sets.

You should be able to store it assembled without any problems.

Lot's of books you can get on traditional archery if that's what you mean. Don't know of any on that bow. :dontknow:


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Beautiful bow you have there.

I don't know about a manual being that it is an older model bow but you may want to give Bear Archery a call they may be able to help you in that respect.

INT. is right about the lim bolts in that just snug is enough to keep them in place but as far as being to convert them to a ILF or something else other than what you have there, that may be a challenge best not attempted being that it is a older bow & all.

You can keep it assembled & stored Horrizontally unstrung indefinitly if you wanted it will not hurt it.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks!

Did not want to modify the riser, thought getting new limbs and cutting them up if need be made more sense. I just want something lighter weight for practice...

Was hoping for a book suggestion on a traditional archery book which covered take down bows.

I see Bear Custom Takedown limbs, but nothing for Hunter TD in the search at 3 Rivers, and the link is dead anyway...

Bear's on-line manuals page only goes back to 2000 and the catalog doesn't list limbs...

William


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

This is a GREAT little bow. I had one for years and sold it to a friend who is still shooting it almost daily. It's a very delicate looking things and the limbs twist easily but are easily correctible, but this was one of Bear's best secrets.

It was a 62" bow I think and my brace height was fairly high but the bow never let me down. We were using fastflight string with 16 strands... probably too much, but that's what it was and wood arrows spined for 70 pounds, shooting off the shelf.

Great bow. Mine was more green than yours, but that same beautiful lamination.

Aloha...


----------



## jethro21 (Aug 24, 2007)

I have one, it is 55# and shoots great. I emailed Bear about extra lilmbs and they are no longer made. They weren't able to give me an exact date my bow was made (serial number rubbed off) but I think they said production was mid 80's possibly into early 90's.

I am shooting it at 7 3/4 bh, it shoots hard with decent speed. smooth on the draw as well, my dl is almost 32".


----------

